# Pear Wood



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been given a number of logs from a pear tree. Two questions for my fellow Lumberjocks:

FIRST QUESTION: I was hoping to make some mallets for use with wood chisels but am not sure if the wood is hard enough for this application. Your thoughts?

SECOND QUESTION: Assuming I roughcut the logs into one-inch quartersawn slabs and sticker them appropriately, how long should I air dry them before milling. I live in Kansas and they will be stacked in an unheated/un-air conditioned garage.

Thank you in advance for your advice.

Cheers!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

You are going to LOVE pearwood! It is amazing in smell and grain/colour. 

The pearwood I have is pretty dense, but I'm not sure it is dense enough to be a mallet face.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

It should be hard enough but I wouldn't plan on using it for mallets. Chances are it will be too nice. Wait until you have it dried and see how it looks.

I have heard that it is slow drying and prone to checking. Be sure to seal the ends. As to how long? Dunno. Short of a moisture meter, just weigh a sample piece and and check it every few months and see when the weight stabilizes. Will probably be more accurate than a meter anyway.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

You will love pear, and it should be strong enough for mallets once it is dry. The pear I have definitely is! I have dried a lot of fruit wood as well as hard wood and a good rule of thumb is a year per inch for air drying. If you cut them into on inch thick boards then it should be just under a year, provided they are kept out of the rain and snow. It does vary with species and climate so you will want to invest in a moisture meter. Then, bring the boards you are planning on working into your shop for at least a month before working them. Definitely seal the ends with wax or "Anchor Seal."

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Make sure you remove the partridges first.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Wasn't this question asked a few weeks ago?

No, but it was something similar.

Sorry, that's what came to mind first.

Okay, about drying. It could takes months or years. They're only going to get so dry (12-18%) in an unconditioned space (if you're not in a desert… which Kansas is not). I'd guess it'll take about 8-12 months if your temps stay pretty high this summer (85°+ with low humidity). I'd probably take as much of it as I could inside for the last couple of months (hopefully into an air conditioned space).

As said by *Nate*, Anchor Seal or at least paint the ends of the boards to hopefully prevent checking/cracking. Also, weigh them down to stop them from twisting… I don't know how prone pear is to that, but it doesn't hurt to try to prevent it.

Good luck.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Mallets.. the horror. That is an amazing carving wood, soft, silky, little grain problem and it can hold a beautiful edge. Pear is prone to end checking like most fruit woods, definitely end seal them..I use foundry wax, but I am a carver so I use what I got.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you one and all for your help and comments.

Well . . . Except for you, Knothead62 . . . LOL . . . Thanks! That made me chuckle!


----------

